# What does everyone use to protect metal in the engine bay?



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

So what does everyone use to protect metal components in the engine bay, I spray pretty much all metal components in ACF-50, except for electrical components eg alternator.

This has worked great for me in the past last car I sold was pretty much brand new, but just wondering what everyone else uses that might be less sticky.


----------



## -Perry- (Mar 6, 2019)

I simply degrease it, clean up with some APC and then apply some black on black from Chemical Guys or any other similar product.

Sorry I didn't read your post properly. Didnt see the metal part lol.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Buy a Land Rover they spray a consistent film of oil all over the engine bay problem solved.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

GSD said:


> Buy a Land Rover they spray a consistent film of oil all over the engine bay problem solved.


I hear that, that is a standard feature on Land Rover's, very good of them taking rust prevent around the engine so seriously. I wonder why they skimped everywhere else? :lol:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

This is made precisely for this job and been very popular for years:

https://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/metal-chrome/race-glaze-jet-laq-non-paint-laquer/


----------

